

Foursquare and Starbucks Team Up to Offer Customer Rewards - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/03/11/foursquare-starbucks/

======
abyssknight
I smell a revenue model, and its sweet. I'm glad to see one of there companies
step it up and partner with the industry. Foursquare is awesome as it is, but
this will make the adoption and retention rate much better. Who doesn't like
rewards?

------
kerringtonx
This is good! Is this only at participating locations?

Watch out, don't sleep on foursquare! I really believe that it'll continue to
get bigger and bigger.

